# Taskmaster Vise Information?



## Mark in Indiana (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello Vise Friends.

Recently I picked up a Taskmaster 4" vise. Some will call it a Wilton Bullet Clone or Knock-Off. It seems to be a well made vise. Its movement is smooth, it's pretty heavy for its size and it was well finished from the factory (many cheap import vises have uneven casting marks & sloppy grinder marks).

I can't find any information on it. Can anyone tell me:
1. Who manufactured it?
2. Country of origin? None stamped or cast anywhere on the vise.
3. Date of manufacture? I'm guessing 1970s?
4. Was it manufactured as a rebrand? If so, who distributed it?

Here is a picture:


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Randall Marx (Apr 11, 2017)

I dunno, but it looks like a good one to use!


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Apr 11, 2017)

All,
I've disassembled it and found the following:
1st. Picture: Vise disassembled. Still looks like a well made vise. Maybe not cream of the crop, but a good quality for a homeowner or secondary vise.
2nd. Picture: The Spindle retainer shows the country of origin: India. Most vises manufactured in India (that I've seen) are of low quality. This one seems to be the exception.
3rd. Picture: These numbers were stamped on both the dynamic & stationary jaws, under the jaw faces. First guess would be a date code? I don't know.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (May 16, 2017)

All,

A few of things about this vise:

1. A fellow from the Garage Journal Vises Forum sent me  a copy of the Patent. It was dated 1980. So the question of manufacture date has been answered.
2. Here's a picture of the naked vise body during my restoration. There was no Bondo in the body. I was very impressed in how well it was made.
3. Here are some pictures of the finished restoration.

Now, I hope to find a good home for it.
I hope this information helps out if you come across one of these vises.

Cheers.


----------



## RandyM (May 17, 2017)

Very well done! You are going to get some good use out of that beauty.


----------



## woodchucker (May 17, 2017)

Nice vise nice cleanup, certainly a knock off. Curious about the swivel lock.  I see it has a nut in the bottom that's fixed in place, but I don't see a way for it to swivel up top. How does that one work?


----------



## Mark in Indiana (May 17, 2017)

Randy, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks for the kind words.

Jeff,
1. The base is a ring that has an angle cut on the inside.
2. The bottom of the main body (or static jaw body) has a step cut along the inside of the circumference of the bottom. Also there are 2 solid blocks cast into the bottom.
3. These 2 solid blocks each have a surface angle that matches the inside of the base ring.
4. The "nut" in the bottom is actually a floating block with an angle cut into it that also matches the angle of the base ring.
5. When the T-handle bolt is tightened, it draws up the floating block until all 3 mating block surfaces (2 solid blocks and 1 floating block) are pressed against the inside of the base ring. This gives the vise a 3-point wedge lock. I've only seen them on FPU vises.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 233624

6. When the T-handle bolt is loosened, it removes the force from the 3 blocks against the inside of the base ring by releasing the floating block.
7. Then the vise body can turn 360° on the step that is cut along the inside of the circumference of the bottom of the main body.

IMO: It's a much better design than the carriage bolt style of swivel base locks, or the single block lock.


----------



## ReticentGuy (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey All,

Sorry to jump in this thread so late but I've a question for the OP or anyone else in the know. . . My parents recently moved, and out of the mess in their garage I acquired a Taskmaster 5  vise. It's in fair condition but could use some TLC. I want to refurbish it for my dad for their anniversary but there are the two screws missing that retain the lead screw sleeve in the tail of the vise. Does anyone know what size these screws are? By the looks of it they are countersunk machine screws but I lack the tools/knowhow to determine the thread pitch and length. Outside of carrying the whole thing into the hardware aisle and trying them by hand, can anyone offer some insight to help me get this thing back together?

Thanks!

John


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jul 31, 2017)

Bolts are cheap.  Go to the hardware store and buy a few different sizes (Imperial and Metric).  Usually if it is coarse or fine thread you can tell by looking in the hole.  Perhaps you have a few odd size bolts / screws kicking around - if one fits, then you know the size and can purchase the correct size (length & head style).  If that size does not fit - take it with you and you'll know which ones not to buy.  The bolt / screw should go in fairly easily - if you feel the need to force it, then it is probably the wrong size.

Good luck John.  Please post pictures of your progress.  David


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jul 31, 2017)

John,

Looks like David has the best advise. 
It's my understanding that these vises were made for the North American market. So I'm going to guess that they used standard (imperial) bolts. But I'm not 100% certain, and I've sold that vise a few months back.
Sorry I can't be of any help. Good luck with your restoration. Please post pictures of your progress.


----------

